# Shane where were we?



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Some took offense to us hi-jacking Props thread, so to keep this from being a flame thread, you and I should move this to off-topic or the flame board.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *Some took offense to us hi-jacking Props thread, so to keep this from being a flame thread, you and I should move this to off-topic or the flame board. *


LOL...I dunno! All I know is I posted a message, and everything was gone 

Wasn't important...after all, look WHO we were talking about? I think I left off asking, "How in hell does my name enter a conversation I had absolutely nothing to do with?"

Hehe...anyway, what's up with yah?


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Shane where were we?*



SS said:


> *LOL...I dunno! All I know is I posted a message, and everything was gone
> 
> Wasn't important...after all, look WHO we were talking about? I think I left off asking, "How in hell does my name enter a conversation I had absolutely nothing to do with?"
> 
> Hehe...anyway, what's up with yah? *


By the way, let me tell you something. Sad thing, is Chuck posted that BS, got a response from you, then posted the link on Roadfly...basically trying to make me mad at you. So, he tried to start something with the two of us...how mature!

Sorry to anyone I offended. I had no intentions on coming over here and flaming, I was merely responding to something someone put my name into, and posting about the ignorance of the whole concept. :tsk:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

The true threadjacker was old man Chuck who measures sexuality in horsepower. 


> _Originally posted by Old man girlie car Chuck_*
> My 315HP MZ3 will beat anything you drive, so what does that make you?*


 But, I knew once others bit, it wouldn't take long to erase my original intentions. Hope you guys don't mind too much.

In other news, I finally did find a reason for deleting a thread. All hail Dave330i!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *The true threadjacker was old man Chuck who measures sexuality in horsepower.
> But, I knew once others bit, it wouldn't take long to erase my original intentions. Hope you guys don't mind too much.
> 
> In other news, I finally did find a reason for deleting a thread. All hail Dave330i! *


Damnit, I missed Dave's thread! Also something worth reading!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SS said:


> *Damnit, I missed Dave's thread! Also something worth reading! *


 Well, not really- It's not that Dave posted in the thread- I wasn't clear. I just meant that Dave330i seems to get lambasted for deleting threads, and I had never understood why he'd delete one- until I deleted my own because the threadjack. It's sorta like abortion and, come to think of it, it's debated with nearly as much passion.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Well, not really- It's not that Dave posted in the thread- I wasn't clear. I just meant that Dave330i seems to get lambasted for deleting threads, and I had never understood why he'd delete one- until I deleted my own because the threadjack. It's sorta like abortion and, come to think of it, it's debated with nearly as much passion. *


Oh, got it...


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey I completey understand you pulling the thread. Why give Chuck a forum to dribble his drabble?
Shane you are right, he tries to get people fighting all the time. Just one glance on the Audi board and you will see just what a loser the guy is.
I was kinda pissed it was pulled when it was, because my response was so well written LOLOLOLOL
To make a long story short, those who have never talk. Those Like the guy who claims he has a 12 inch dick, chances are he has to poke his thumb up his ass just to get it to pop out 
Funny thing is, the turdfly guys are always bragging about themselves. If 10% were true they would be solving all the worlds problems.
I


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *Hey I completey understand you pulling the thread. Why give Chuck a forum to dribble his drabble?
> Shane you are right, he tries to get people fighting all the time. Just one glance on the Audi board and you will see just what a loser the guy is.
> I was kinda pissed it was pulled when it was, because my response was so well written LOLOLOLOL
> To make a long story short, those who have never talk. Those Like the guy who claims he has a 12 inch dick, chances are he has to poke his thumb up his ass just to get it to pop out
> ...


LOL...yes, I had a great response as well, but that $hit got the boot! I was pissed I didn't "copy" it! :rofl:

Now, I do not visit the Auto board, so I would not know what you mean about his behaviour there. However, I do NOT get where Chuck has the nerve to assume/misquote nearly EVERYTHING. He has a fast MZ3, so he assumes no one else has anything faster! HAH! I posted that I'd be selling my 528, purchasing used cars and selling them until July (when I start my biz), and would get another E39 after then...and he assumed (actually, made fun of me) I was using the money from the cars I sold to get a new E39. Uhmmm, did it ever occur I did not NEED more money to buy a new E39, but I was simply selling my car go pretty much "get started"...common sense should say if I could afford a loaded 528 three years ago, when I made less money, I can afford a 530 now making much more! The most HILARIOUS thing he did is read my post on bmw-forums telling a friend I plan to eventually run several businesses and hopefully will be able to retire in my mid-30's...well, he completely screwed that up, and stated there is no way I'd be able to retire at that young age. Hmmmm...lemme see, first, it is just a "goal," and running more than one multi-million dollar businesses, how could one NOT be in a position to retire after over a decade? LOL...it is not impossible. Lastly, he constantly tells me I said something I did not even come CLOSE to saying...then he tells me I'm full of it when I deny the statements! You know me...when I say something, I don't give a damn if someone disagrees...I'm very bold with my opinions, so why would I retract?!?

About the ROADfly guys...not all of them are about bragging about themselves. The problem with some of them is that they think they're smarter, better, and have more to show for themselves than others. That may seem like "bragging", but I think it is more of an ego-trip some are on...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What happened here today?

I took the day off yesterday, and earlier today I was really
busy playing catch up.

I saw a post from Chuck (whom I've never had problems
with in the past), and my reply to him was sincere...

Was it all flame bait, or what?
:dunno: 

I don't get it...


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What happened here today?
> 
> I took the day off yesterday, and earlier today I was really
> busy playing catch up.
> ...


Okay...I'll start!

Early today, on Roadfly, "Peter " saw me and asked if I was back from this board. I posted something along the lines of, "Back? I only visit the fest about once each year!"

Meanwhile, over here, PropellerHead posted something about his E39, and JZ responded.

In the middle of NOWHERE, Chuck posted some BS on this board saying I am "playing both sides", and attached a link to my post I referred to above (I had NOTHING to do with the original conversation, and my comment on Roadfly was totally innocent). Then, Chuck goes on and on about his MZ3, and how it will spank any car these guys own!

After posting BS over here, Chuck tried to stir up some stuff between JZ and I, because he then posted the Bimmerfest link to the Roadfly board (in a response to me). Then is when I read the posts from him over here, and pitched in!

PropellerHead had enough after seeing Chuck's childish behaviour, and pulled the post!

Not long ago, Chuck posted the link to THIS post on Roadfly, and tried to accuse me of badmouthing Roadfly on THAT board! So, he posted here saying I'm talking trash about you guys, and posted there saying I'm talking trash about Roadfly! LOL...even further, now "PropellerButt" and I are supposively "buddies", and I guess I'm still "playing both sides!"

Hehe...I knew Chuck was immature, but I never though he'd be THIS immature!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2002)

*It's OK Jon- and I apologize.....*

We over on Roadfly have certain issues with JZ and, more recently SS. Without going into long boring details, I did use your board to expose a phoney. Shane's recollection of events is, as always, somewhat "filtered", but I'm sure you don't care about the details. I shouldn't have done it, so I'm sorry.

You're a class guy Jon (always have been, always will), so I promise to NEVER flame anyone on your board again.

Peace.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: It's OK Jon- and I apologize.....*



Chuck said:


> *We over on Roadfly have certain issues with JZ and, more recently SS. Without going into long boring details, I did use your board to expose a phoney. Shane's recollection of events is, as always, somewhat "filtered", but I'm sure you don't care about the details. I shouldn't have done it, so I'm sorry.
> 
> You're a class guy Jon (always have been, always will), so I promise to NEVER flame anyone on your board again.
> 
> Peace. *


LOL..."we over on Roadfly" have issues with SS? Uhm...how about, "SS does not get along with three ADULTS who act like children" on Roadfly, and one of those adults was immature enough to try and start some $hit on this board...evincing his ignorance?!? Better yet, if you want to talk about the issues at Roadfly, why do you NOT mention that you are guilty of doing the same thing that pretty much got JZ banned...speaking what he did not LIKE about the board? Am I the phoney, or you? Smells like a hypocrite to me!

Now, my recollection of events is (as always? Damn, you need a tape recorder to listen to your own BS) somewhat FILTERED? Okay Chuck, since my version is filtered, why DON'T you post the _truth_, and let's compare your story, to the posts on the board? Remember, you lucked out when the post here was deleted, but the other post is STILL on Roadfly...do not taunt me...I will expose the truth with proof!

By the way...if "we over on Roadfly" has so many issues with ME, why is it that YOU are the one the admins have problems with, YOU are the one who posted BS flaming the admins, YOU are the one trolling every day to start $hit with me, and I have never gotten into any $hit in the past four years until you and your new friends started? Does that NOT tell you anything???

P.S. Need I also mention that I get tons of offline emails from people who talk about how ignorant you and your friends are acting?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2002)

*Admins????*



SS said:


> *By the way...if "we over on Roadfly" has so many issues with ME, why is it that YOU are the one the admins have problems with, YOU are the one who posted BS flaming the admins, YOU are the one trolling every day to start $hit with me, and I have never gotten into any $hit in the past four years until you and your new friends started?*


Who, are these admins you are referring to? It better not be RevHigh, because I have tons of stuff to refute that notion.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I appreciate your candor Chuck.

I just want to add a little something:

This is not my board, it is a community board. It is here
for sharing knowledge, but even moreso for entertainment...
And today we have had more entertainment from the 
E39 gang than we've ever had before... 

I/we don't really moderate here, and I almost never delete anything... This is the Internet after all, and everything 
posted should be taken with a grain of salt.

I have made so many friends over the years through
my involvements on the message boards. I know that 
many of my E39 friends have been reluctant to post here.
So as not to feel like they have deserted or abandoned 
"Club" Roadfly. But I do "see" them visit here, and 
even post occasionally...

You know who you are... 

Last week I myself posted on Roadfly, and Alan 
accused me of many things. I can only surmise that
he felt a bit betrayed by my moving over here, 
because nothing of what he was saying was of merit.
(You Roadfly regulars - have you ever seen me
post anything derrogatory about Roadfly on Roadfly?)

The next day I received a personal telephone call from Charlie
requesting that I permanently refrain from posting over there.
I was dismayed, but I did remind myself, it's only the Internet.
Roadfly *is* Charlie's site, and I will comply with his 
wishes.

So, where am I going with all of this Chuck, Shane, JZ, et al?

Everyone is welcome here at BimmerFest, but I am not really comfortable with the "us" vs. "them" thing.

I encourage everyone to participate here.

We even have a dedicated "Flame" forum for your
pyromaniacal pleasures...
:str8pimpi

I do believe that this site has an obvious technological
advantage with the advanced V-Bulletin software!
:flipoff: He he :rofl:

My only request is that we stay away from the
"hit-and-run" flaming, and and "us vs. them" threads.

All that being said, I am looking for a 5 Series board
moderator...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You know, but for Charlie, there'd never be a BimmerFest.com
in the first place...

:thumbup:


Yep, Charlie R was the impetus behind
the development of this site (in a roundabout way).


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Admins????*



Chuck said:


> *Who, are these admins you are referring to? It better not be RevHigh, because I have tons of stuff to refute that notion. *


First of all, you know who ADMINS are...and yes, Revhigh was INCLUDED! Also, a WORD to you and your friends...long before you guys started to flame me (you know, when you all were faking as my friends?), I was told Charlie has been looking at the posts of people such as yourself, Randy (especially Randy), a few others, and that all they found was a bunch of crap from you all. Being a FRIEND, I was nice enough to convince them that you all did not mean harm, and were really cool. Boy, did I prove myself wrong THAT time.

It is a shame I was a friend to certain people for a long time, and they go behind my back posting ignorant insults, begin flaming me, and call ME the argumentative one! LOL...give it up, Chuck...it is time for a reality check...


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I appreciate your candor Chuck.
> 
> I just want to add a little something:
> 
> ...


That's horrible, John...I remember when I owned my E46...you were such a cool and active participant on the board! Everyone loved you, and you did not see to be up to anything that Roadfly would have a problem with.

Also, yes, this "US" versus "THEM" thing is very stupid, IMHO. I try my best to never get involved in "cliques" or the whole scene. I dunno if you remember, but I always stood up for the Audi guys when the BMW guys would pick on all Audi's...it just does not make sense to get into pathetic competitions/debates like that. If we were a sports team...fine. Two message boards that most of us post on from time to time anyhow(?)...gimme a break!

Cheers,

SS


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *That's kind of a bummer, Jon. I guess it is safe to assume that there will not be a Roadfly banner flying at Bimmerfest this year???
> 
> Why can't everybody just get along:dunno: *


The funniest thing is that I'd still fly their banner!!!

No kidding!

Because I support the community...

It's not about individuals.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Understood Captain....*



Chuck said:


> *The "we vs they" stuff is unfortunate. JZ and I used to be board buds, so I'll be the first one to offer him a truce. Peace JZ! I was only bustin' your chops.
> 
> SS and I still need some more time. Wish us luck! *


Fuggettabout it...I do not take very well to being backstabbed, or f-cked with by someone I consider a friend...which is why I do not mess with people in the first place. Once I am backstabbed, I would not waste my time setting myself up again.

Just like a man hitting a woman...the first time he hits, should be the LAST time he hits...do not stick around for more. Cold? Maybe, but there was no need to start f-ing with me in the first place...


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Greco said:


> *Dang ran out'of salsa dip. Hold on guys while I get a refill... anyone need a beer? *


Greco, catch! *tosses very cold Coors light* Pass me the chips.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SoonerE39 said:


> *Greco, catch! *tosses very cold Coors light* Pass me the chips. *


 Dude- you need to come around more often- it's been almost a week between yours and the previous post. Kick your shoes off- sit for awhile.


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I'l come around more often if I knew they were hosting daily entertainment!:thumbup:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

SoonerE39 said:


> *Greco, catch! *tosses very cold Coors light* Pass me the chips. *


Dude, *tosses piss water back*, here's some real beer, *tosses Labatt Blue Dry over to Sooner*, here's the chips...


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Greco said:


> *Dude, *tosses piss water back*, here's some real beer, *tosses Labatt Blue Dry over to Sooner*, here's the chips... *


You didn't think I was gonna throw you the good stuff did you? Thats in the other ice chest.:dunno:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Not tossing a Canadian real beer is an insult.


----------

